# How to make your bubble hash even better



## Pistil Pete (Aug 5, 2011)

This is for the people who already know all the basics, and can produce hash useing bubble bags. After you get your product that, when dried, looks similar to Blonde hash. Take that, and find a device that will apply pressure, like a c-clamp, or ideally a press. Get two flat surfaces that can take heat. Put hash in between, start to press, and add a little heat, not much, a sec here & there. This makes a chemical process that changes the ratio of cbd's to thc. Makes it taste nicer too. Good luck.
                             Pistil Pete


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 5, 2011)

ostpicsworthless:


----------

